# *UPDATED PICS*



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thats my blue satin abyssinian gave birth to 7 little darlings. all that worrying for nothing, she is doing just fine  2 sets of babies in 1 day, thats fantastic, im so excited!! 

kerryann 160 by kerryann1986, on Flickr

kerryann 163 by kerryann1986, on Flickr

kerryann 164 by kerryann1986, on Flickr


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i can see a few fawns(like dad)im not sure what the silvery colours are, mabe dove?what ever they are i love them


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

make that 10 babies!!! just went upto check and there is another 3! right a little worried, the babies are very cold. ive moved there box to a warmer spot.mum has them all in the nest but they just feel very cold. should i be worried?she doesnt seem interested in them. she has kept them all together, they dont have milk bellies so dont think they have been fed. she wont stay in the nest long enough. i dont know what to do. i can try my blue tan if she will adopt as she had her litter during the night lastnight. sorry im just getting worried now.ive not disturbed her.just leaving her to it. am i best to just leave her be?


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

anyone


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

she could still be in labour so moving around coz of that, or stressed coz your hanging around  give her alittle more time to get used to being a mum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If the babies don't get milk in the first eight hours or so, they won't make it. Do you see a milk belly on any of them. It should be visible right through the skin at this stage.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

she wasnt interested in them at all. this morning they still didnt have milk bellies and they were freezing. she was sleeping at the opposit end of the box. ive put in my black tan that lost all her babies at the begining of the week and amazingly she has took over. she is cleaning the babies, feeding them and keeping them warm. and now their birth mum is seeing this and showing a little more interest.


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Its good that your other mouse is being a good nanny. Your not too lucky with your litters really are you, having some terrible luck with them. She must have fed them at some point or they wouldn't of made it through the night, but being such a large litter and being a first time mom she maybe just couldn't give them enough.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

they all seem nice a warm and wriggly. your right zigable, im not having any luck at all.  i will leave these guys a few days before i take pics.


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Well best of luck with these ones!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations! Looks like you got some black eyes and some pink eye babies...day 5 is my favorite cause that is when their fur starts to come in


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats! It looks like it's all going to work out for this litter(I'll keep everything crossed for you)


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks boggit!!  
yeah beth mum is blue satin and dad is fawn(i think) so has pink eyes!
cant wait for their colour to come through


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm glad everything is turning out okay!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks seven


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i will keep updating with pics when fur starts to come through


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awwww!!! Glad they are all doing okay and *hugs* hope that that's your bad luck over with


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks zany  i hope so too


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

im sooo happy


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i cant wait until their coat comes right out and their little eyes open


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't see any new pictures but I would love to see what you got so keep us posted


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

beth they are on the first page.here they are again  

kerryann 164 by kerryann1986, on Flickr


kerryann 163 by kerryann1986, on Flickr


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovelies! Well worth the extra wait!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

can anyone help identify any colours at the moment. i know i have a couple of fawns and im thinking dove(mums siblings were dove) so i think i have a few of them.not sure if the dark one is blue like mum or black like granny


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

The dark one looks Agouti to me but it's hard to tell this early. I see some RY's too (dark eyed yellow).


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

What lovely little babies you have there! Congrats!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

are they all black eyed?Doves and fawns are pink eyed.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

there is a couple of pink eyed but they are fawn. i just realised the ones i thought where dove have black eyes. they are so silvery. havent got a clue what they are :lol: 
thanks beth i was wondering why some of the fawns had black eyes :lol: they oviously arnt fawn  .what does RY stand for. 
thanks for your help guys, this forum is ace


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the pale black eyed ones might be stone,which are dark creams.The ginger with black eyes are red.Ry is recessive yellow,we don't have them in the U.K.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

so instead of RY'S we call them reds?


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i wasnt expecting so much variety, so its been a nice surprise  
they are all satin too


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no,they are genetically different.Ours are known as dominant yellow.Ginger with black eyes are red,ginger with pink eyes are fawn.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

ok thanks sarah for your help. i will post more pics in a weeks time when they are a little older and mabe it will be easier to see what the others are


----------

